# Fall Foliage Time



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Beginning my fall foliage series with last year's road tour of the Enchanted Circle Byway. Sample shots from today's _Fall Foliage Tour - Beginning the Enchanted Circle of New Mexico_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Shots from today's continuation of a tour of New Mexico's famous fall foliage tour in *The Enchanted Circle - Spending Time in Red River*:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How I miss the beautiful autumn colors.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Those shots will be coming up shortly.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's article _Fun Photo Friday - Beginning the Enchanted Circle_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I can feel hypoxia setting in just looking at it!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't want to climb that pillar.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's _Enchanted Circle Fall Foliage - Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample photos from those posted in today's *Enchanted Circle Fall Foliage - Part 2*:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the photos posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Enchanted Circle Foliage Favorites*:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Now _that's_ spooky.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Now _that's_ spooky.


hope you don't mind the minor thread-jack....

we went to Westbury tonight for a gorgeous pumpkin trail, and i will be posting more photos (in a different thread....(


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

telracs said:


> hope you don't mind the minor thread-jack....
> 
> we went to Westbury tonight for a gorgeous pumpkin trail, and i will be posting more photos (in a different thread....(


Oh, I don't mind at all. "My" threads aren't mine. There for the enjoyment of everyone here, I hope. I love seeing other people post their photos in "my" threads.

Please feel free to post your pumpkin photos right here, if you wish.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's _Out of the Old West - Enchanted Circle Cattle Drive_:








.


----------



## KyleArmstrong (Nov 19, 2016)

telracs said:


>


Well, I'm having nightmares tonight.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

KyleArmstrong said:


> Well, I'm having nightmares tonight.


All that are needed are some clowns!


----------



## DianaHM (Dec 28, 2016)

The nature is so gorgeous.


----------

